# What genre is this ?



## kingkong (Jun 22, 2020)

Hi

Today on the radio I was fascinated with a song they played
but im not really sure what genre to put it in, pop, rock or hip hop
please anyone 
After some time i finally found it in youtube

btw i live in Denmark


----------



## Jay (Jul 21, 2014)

Contemporary R&B, replete with auto-tune


----------



## kingkong (Jun 22, 2020)

srry but how can u tell


----------



## kingkong (Jun 22, 2020)

bump bump bump bump bump


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

kingkong said:


> bump bump bump bump bump


KRISTIAN FLOREA in google might help


----------



## Dario (Aug 25, 2020)

Hello! Sorry if I write in bad English, I live in Argentina and my native language is Spanish. Based on what I've read, Kristian Florea is an R&B/Soul singer. The danceable sound of that song reminds me a bit of Reggaeton music that is heard a lot here in Latin America.


----------

